# Exterior Caulking



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wood trim exteriors, need alot caulking done when getting re-painted. Here is where to caulk:

1 - anywhere wood meets wood, or wood overlaps (not siding).

Why people do not do this bugs the hell out of me. There are gaps that form over time, with wood expansion, and you need to fill in all of these gaps, and make it look like one board that surrounds the entire home after the painting is done.

Normally I use almost a full box of caulk on every single exterior wood trim home I do. These are the McMansions with the brick on front and brick and siding that goes on the other 3 sides. So the wood trim is all 1x8's, 1x10's, 1x6's, and even some 1x4's.

I'm just saying this because I have never seen an exterior done properly yet. Fill in those gaps!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

it ups my labor cost to do it, and hos dont see the value anyways. well maybe i would if i did any ext. no money in it anymoreover here,


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a lot of caulking to. I like too use urethane elastomeric caulking, it ranges from 6-12 tubes per exterior repaint.


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> it ups my labor cost to do it, and hos dont see the value anyways. well maybe i would if i did any ext. no money in it anymoreover here,


I think that's why many don't do it around here. I guess I'm just an anal retentive painter...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Michigan11 said:


> I think that's why many don't do it around here. I guess I'm just an anal retentive painter...


don't get me wrong, I think its right to do it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Advertise caulking and sealing gaps before the winter months. Windows need it all to often, many NC homes do not get caulked at all outside, nor does the sill plate. Very few builders provide that level of detail and usually add it as an upgrade for more than I suggest. Build upon it and sell it for $695 or whatever. Takes me $500-600 to get out of bed for the day and about $100 in caulk. No paint needed. Winterize it!


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Advertise caulking and sealing gaps before the winter months. Windows need it all to often, many NC homes do not get caulked at all outside, nor does the sill plate. Very few builders provide that level of detail and usually add it as an upgrade for more than I suggest. Build upon it and sell it for $695 or whatever. Takes me $500-600 to get out of bed for the day and about $100 in caulk. No paint needed. Winterize it!


 
Great idea. For $100 what kind of caulk are you using?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Michigan11 said:


> Great idea. For $100 what kind of caulk are you using?


Dont be putting any dollar caulk on it! Give them the best stuff you can get your hands on. Good stuff is close to $4 a tube and you can use a tube on a window, sill plates can eat up caulk faster than you can pump it. I'd go pneumatic if I were doing this regularly.


----------

